# Mosquito Lake Crappies



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Had fun catching the fish today in the shallows. Nice batch of 10.5"-11.5"- ers and one almost 14". All agressively hitting the fly so I had to hang on, not to have the flyrod jerked out of my hand.
Also a lazy carp caught in the 50 degree water. Also hooked up with some decent bluegills a but let them go at the end.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Seen you out there looked like a blast. I wound up with 21 and a few nice bass. Good job there and good fishing

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

nice crappies!


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice. I fished on the causeway tonight and it was packed. It seemed like they were hitting in spurts once the sun got low enough. I wasn't prepared for night fishing so I left about 9:00. Brought home a few slabs so I was happy.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice what fly did u get them on


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice what fly did u get them on


A "wooly bugger" type fly that I tie myself (have no picture right now).
A nymph will work just as well but the water was kinda murky so I used a slightly fatter dark or white colored bugger, tied on a #8- 10 hook with some flash for visibility. Swimming it about a foot bellow the surface. They were nailing it hard sideway (I noticed the few times I saw the fish flashing).


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

what was the water temperature?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

gold jc said:


> what was the water temperature?


49 degrees mid morning, 56 degrees by evening in 2' of water.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

How the bites for crappies???


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

BigQ said:


> How the bites for crappies???


The Crappies tasted great fried as I was biting on them.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay let me put it like this...Have the crappies bite pick up???


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

BigQ said:


> Okay let me put it like this...Have the crappies bite pick up???


Hit and miss with this up and down weather.

Last Saturday we did awesome, Sunday not one bite.

This weekend (heading up after work today) should be interesting.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

BigQ said:


> Okay let me put it like this...Have the crappies bite pick up???


No offense but didn't you read the first part of this thread? Any ways to answer your question: the bite should be the same still this week or better. More than a few will be reporting for sure after the sunny Sunday that is coming.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

None taking Oarfish...Next time take my time and read the hold threads..I went out last weekend did not do so good thinking about giving it a try on Monday...It was my first time there...Any suggest???


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

There should be alot of reports by Sunday night I assume. The causeway was also packed last Monday. Everyone will be getting the info out there.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice job Lazslo, hopefully I can tag along in a few weeks, haven't caught any crappie in a long time


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Want to go out tomorrow anybody think the bite is on??


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGQ are u fishing on land or boat? I was fishing off of the causeway lastnight and we did 35 nice slab crappies 11-12" I am gonna be putting pictures up they hit real good from 9:00-midnight about 4 foot down with bobber and minnow just fish close they were hitting real close to shore right in the lantern light.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> they hit real good from 9:00-midnight about 4 foot down with bobber and minnow just fish close they were hitting real close to shore right in the lantern light.


Hey BigQ,
From the 3 or 4 SHORE reports that I got yesterday, BIGFISH is RIGHT-ON!
Lantern, Street & or *DOCK LIGHTS*. :bananajump: ;')


----------



## rah35000 (May 8, 2005)

anyone fish the causeway thurday night?if so how was the wind?my weather site said 20 plus mph winds with gusts to 40,i travel about 60 miles,so that kinda wind speed made me stay home,so if anyone was there could tell me how the wind was would be great,thanks in advance:G


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank for the inform Doboy & Bigfish1985...I'll be fishing from shore it will be in the morning..sound like evening work best...But my son have a basebal game that night. so I hope the morning work well...


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Are the crappies still biteing from the shore fishing??...Have the day off tomorrow want to fish but if they not biteing guess i'll go to work...Can anyone give me an update??


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I was out on tuesday evening and they were hitting good at the state park. That was before the cold snap.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

BigQ i havent been back out there lately I got myself into some poison ivy now my face is all swollen up around my eyes. But just got some antibiotics so hopefully i will make it out there this weekend. they should still be hitting this warm up we have coming should really get them going.


BIGFISH1985


----------

